# Looking for opinions on my enclosure idea



## -MK- (Jun 23, 2009)

My fruit fly culture appears to be on the wane, so I was getting ready to order another one. On the same site, I saw this:

http://flycafe.net/product.sc?categoryId=3&amp;productId=6

I got the idea of taking the ten largest, healthiest-looking nymphs from the big tank and putting one in each of these, so they can grow up in a peaceful environment undisturbed. The bottom of each cup would contain 2-3 inches of well-packed soil, with a small sedum stalk in the center. Sedum is the type of plant that can grow roots from a small clipping, and it's where my original wild Chinese mantis friend lived happily in my back yard. I figure that this would also get the nymphs accustomed to sedum as a home, since the back yard sedum is where I plan to release them when they're big and strong enough to be alpha bugs back there. The sedum would be watered and misted regularly, and a water cup could be added once the mantis is large enough not to fall in.

Is one of these containers well-ventilated enough for a single Chinese mantis to grow almost to adulthood? Can anyone foresee problems with this set-up?

I'm considering keeping one as a pet, but if I do, it will be moved to the full-size tank vacated by my current population of nymphs, who will have been released by then.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 23, 2009)

only prob i see is really high humidity, but i dont know if chinese mantis can take it or not.


----------



## mantidian (Jun 23, 2009)

I think kitchen towel/ sponge/moss + stick in the best.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2009)

Those are the infamous 32 oz deli cups that most of us use. I bet I have 500 of those containers. They are THE BEST homes for nymphs and small mantids. Those lids are just fine. My only suggestion would be to not put so much substrate in the bottom. I use a quarter inch or so of spaghnum moss. You don't need to put any plants in there. If you put that deep of substrate and a plant stalk you will really cut down the amount of space and they won't be able to live in there as long because they will have less room. They don't need to become accustomed to anything. Keep in mind a chinese CANNOT grow to adult hood in these. They will outgrow them. You might be able to get away with half their life in there. If you plan on releasing them you can do it at anytime, it doesn't have to be when they are adults.

Once you get your 32 oz cups cut a hole in the side for feeding and watering. . That will make it easier because it is a pain to remove the lid to feed. I wouldn't put a stick in there unless it is for a very tiny nymph as it could interfere with molting. They hang from the lid anyways.

Here is a pic of how I have always done it.


----------



## -MK- (Jun 23, 2009)

Great photo! That helps a lot, actually. Where do you get those foam plugs? Is the foam also the water source - like a sponge? One other thing: what do you use to cut the hole in the side of the container? Maybe it's just the photo, but those look pretty round.

I don't plan to keep them in there until adulthood - just long enough to let them get big and strong enough to have a better chance of surviving outdoors and being able to take on whatever other bugs they might encounter around here.

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2009)

-MK- said:


> Great photo! That helps a lot, actually. Where do you get those foam plugs? Is the foam also the water source - like a sponge? One other thing: what do you use to cut the hole in the side of the container? Maybe it's just the photo, but those look pretty round.I don't plan to keep them in there until adulthood - just long enough to let them get big and strong enough to have a better chance of surviving outdoors and being able to take on whatever other bugs they might encounter around here.
> 
> Thanks!


You have the right idea then. The foam plugs are the ones used for the small fruit fly vials. I got mine from carolina.com. Or you can get some bulk foam and make your own. I used a regular razor blade. The holes are actually square but the foam fills it up nicely and makes a tight fit. I just remoisten the moss when it starts drying out. This foam doesn't hold water well. I have a pump garden sprayer that holds about a gallon of water that I use. It has the nozzle on a hose that is about two feet long. I then remove the plug and moisten the moss.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 23, 2009)

-MK- said:


> Great photo! That helps a lot, actually. Where do you get those foam plugs? Is the foam also the water source - like a sponge? One other thing: what do you use to cut the hole in the side of the container? Maybe it's just the photo, but those look pretty round.Thanks!


As above, but I'n not sure what you mean by "water source." If you want to increase the humidity, you spray water on the substrate, like Rick says. If you moisten the sponge, you will increase the huimidity a bit, but much of the water will evaporate into the air outside the pot.

If you want to provide drinking water, you need to get some of the water to form droplets on the side of the pot. A mantid's eyes can only really recognize two kinds of things, moving dark oibjects, which are prey or predators (or in special circimstances, brothers and sisters, though they usually see them as prey or predators) and bright spots, which are water. It is often said, with little evidenec, that mantids can get all the water they need from their prey, but the fact that they can specifically detect water droplets siggests that it is helpful to provide them.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2009)

I rarely ever actually spray the insides but instead just the moss. If the mantis goes down to the moss and starts looking for water I will then spray some drops on the sides. Usually they don't act like they are thristy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the plusg on my site.... http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisgeneralsu...html#foamstoper


----------



## bassist (Jun 24, 2009)

I also use these for all my mantises unless they outgrow them.



Rick said:


> Once you get your 32 oz cups cut a hole in the side for feeding and watering. . That will make it easier because it is a pain to remove the lid to feed. I wouldn't put a stick in there unless it is for a very tiny nymph as it could interfere with molting. They hang from the lid anyways.


Agree on all of this unless you're like me and don't mind chasing a mantis that jumped/flew from the lid after you opened it especially sucks when you lose an _Acromantis formosana_ first instar or a male _Creobroter_ D:


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 11, 2009)

The cups seem like a good idea on thier own but I would be a little concerned about space once you add the soil and plant and then the mantis/plant grows. I guess it wouldnt hurt to try it out. If it looks like there may be a problem you can always let your mantids go or just move them to another container.


----------

